

Ask HN: Message Queue use cases - Spoutingshite

Are you using a message queue? Perhaps you are using something like AMQP to keep your various applications together? What sort of uses are you putting your message queue to?
======
peterjohnson
I use MQ's to queue things that I want to do that are computationally
expensive but shouldn't impact the user experience. A feature that is
necessary but doesn't require immediate execution. For example, I use a MQ to
manage the creation of thumbnails on a website that I manage when somebody
uploads a new photo.

------
gonepostal
Use it to schedule "near time" jobs that are not suitable to do inline during
a web request.

------
Spoutingshite
Ok...I will go first ;)

One of our clients is using a MQ to link a fleet of 550 electric vehicles to a
head office app that checks for vehicle service issues.

------
adam-_-
Synchronising product/stock details from warehouse to website.

------
bravura
You should rename this to "Ask HN".

